# Germany: IACM 3rd Conference on Cannabinoids



## Goldie (May 8, 2005)

IACM-Bulletin Special of 8 May 2005  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The program of the IACM 3rd Conference on Cannabinoids in  
Medicine at Leiden University on 9-10 September 2005 is now  
available. You may download a pdf file at the IACM website.  

The registration fee for students has been reduced from 100 to  
75 Euros. Please make your registration and booking of  
accommodation in time. 

The IACM Award Committee accepts proposals until 1 June  
2005.  

We would like to thank our sponsors for their generous support:  
Bayer plc, Solvay Healthcare, GW Pharmaceuticals, Delta 9  
Pharma, Farmalyse BV, Bedrocan BV, Institute for Clinical  
Research, Storz & Bickel GmbH, THC Pharm. 

More information at: www.Leiden2005.org www.cannabis-med.org 

International Association for Cannabis as Medicine (IACM) 
Rueckertstrasse 4 
D-53819 Neunkirchen 
Germany 
Phone: 2247-968083 
Fax: 2247-9159223 
Email: [email protected] 
http://www.cannabis-med.org


----------

